# When does fry become free swiming?



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi!

My pair spawned on friday evening and today is the 4th day. I see some fry trying to swim and falling and my boy picking them up and putting them back into the nest.

I know i am not suspose to feed them till they are free swiming, but i am wondering how long before they are free swimming? I thought i read that they will be by the 5th day?

I'm just slightly worried that they will starve =(....


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Ours spawned saturday arvo & were free swimming yesterday, tuesday. Our water temp is 29. Sometimes the fry will never get to free swimming.  
I'm no help sorry.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

They're usually free swimming by the 3rd day.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I see some fry darting around and a few swimming near the surface. So i removed the male, did i remove him too early? should i put him back?


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

once a few start swimming horizontal, take the male out. the other fry are just growing slower and in another day they should all be swimming horizontal.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't replace him, most likely he won't recognize them as his. Fry will develop at different rates.. even an hour or so of the egg being dropped makes a big difference in development between the fry.


----------

